# Ovulation Kits



## tinat (Nov 4, 2002)

Hi Peter

We have been timing sex based on the first day that the blue line of the ovulation kit turns dark, but my doctor says that it's far better to have sex regularly rather than time it like this. 

I've been testing on a morning but he said the surge often happens during the day. Thus I wouldn't then pick up on the positive till the next day and if we then didn't have sex until that evening it would also take the sperm another 6 hours to capitate (?) and then it would be post ovulation. 

Is this correct please and would you recommend using these kits? Also, when is the best time to have sex ( my partner has a normal sperm count)? Should we have it every night around ovulation?

Thank you


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Tina,

A tricky one! I agree with your doctor in that it becomes very difficult if you try to organise sex around the results of a test. It is also unwise to have sex too often (say more than 4 times per week) as this can severely deplete sperm reserves.

The best approach is to have sex once or twice around ovulation time, plus or minus a day is OK. This should do the trick!

Good luck!

Peter



tinat said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> We have been timing sex based on the first day that the blue line of the ovulation kit turns dark, but my doctor says that it's far better to have sex regularly rather than time it like this.
> 
> ...


----------

